# Ebay UC100



## wileel (Apr 12, 2018)

Hate to ask but anyone have any experience with using a knock off UC100? Not trying to be cheap but half the price ($50 vs $110) is awfully tempting....


----------



## T Bredehoft (Apr 12, 2018)

I had to look, its a CNC controller, similar to or used in conjunction with Mach 3.


----------



## spumco (Apr 12, 2018)

Suggest buying the real deal.  I think CNC Drive can tell if it's a knock-off if you ever need help and have to post your machine profile.

Really, for $60 its cheap insurance.  And CNC Drive folks are awesome with support - check out their forum.  They are, frankly, the best vendor of anything I've _ever_ purchased for prompt & meaningful support.

Also, you might consider upgrading to the ETH400 or ETH300.  Not much more money, and lots more inputs plus faster kernel.  The 300 is the ticket because it adds  - among other things - two analog inputs for FRO and SRO so you can have grown-up knobs on your machine instead of fiddling with on-screen sliders like in Mach3 or UCCNC.

And I strongly suggest using UCCNC instead of Mach3 as your control software.  Way better motion trajectory planner (smoother/faster even with the same machine) and it has many features Mach3 just can't do well.  Like rigid tapping.


----------



## jbolt (May 3, 2018)

My self and others had issues with the UC100 controllers with USB connection errors/dropout during runs. Usually resulting in a scraped part. I moved on to an Ethernet smooth stepper. No issues.


----------

